# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Paro-Kurs

## mklum

Hallo miteinander,

habe ein grosses problem. Studiere in Heidelberg im 6. Semester und habe in den Sommersemesterferien nen 4tgigen Paro-Kurs. Und ich bin da nicht da.
Man braucht ihn aber um ins nchste Semester vorzuruecken.

Weiss jemand, ob man den Kurs an ner anderen Uni machen und sich anrechnen lassen kann? Und weiss zufllig jemand wann die Kurse an welcher Uni angeboten werden?

Matze

----------


## hennessy

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> habe ein grosses problem. Studiere in Heidelberg im 6. Semester und habe in den Sommersemesterferien nen 4tgigen Paro-Kurs. Und ich bin da nicht da.
> Man braucht ihn aber um ins nchste Semester vorzuruecken.
> 
> Weiss jemand, ob man den Kurs an ner anderen Uni machen und sich anrechnen lassen kann? Und weiss zufllig jemand wann die Kurse an welcher Uni angeboten werden?
> 
> Matze


Hallo Matze!

Leider knnen wir hier nicht alle Kurse aller Universitten als Datenbank anbieten und beurteilen, inwieweit die einzelnen Kurse gegenseitig anrechenbar sind. 
Du knntest evtl. Glck haben und es schreibt hier jemand, der ein hnliches Problem hatte. Ansonsten wirst Du wegen einer Anrechenbarkeit wahrscheinlich das Prfungsamt oder Dekanat in Heidelberg befragen mssen. 

Sorry, dass wir Dir auf die Schnelle leider nicht weiterhelfen knnen. 

gru
hennessy

----------


## mklum

War auch mehr so ins Blaue geschossen mit der Hoffnung, dass jemand irgendwie weiss wies an seiner uni abluft

----------

